# Anyone Gaining Weight From Goat Milk?



## MsLadyChickens (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi guys!

This won't change my decision to drink and eat our upcoming goat's dairy products, but....how many of you found that you were filling out your jeans a little bit more after eating/drinking the milk products lol? Do the goats keep you active enough to help cut back on adding pounds? I'm sure I'll have to add some more intensive workout to my regimen but I was just curious! I gained 25 mysterious pounds after having my tonsillectomy (lost 15lbs after the surgery then started gaining lol) last year and haven't been able to loose it.

Can't wait to milk the goats! We should be getting ours the first week of April!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 20, 2012)

I add some water to mine to stretch it and not make it to rich and fattening. I have not gained any weight from it! 
And yes, your goats will keep you active; trust me!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, if you use it to make cheese and then eat ALL the cheese in one sitting, or if you make cocoa a lot or if you make lots of pudding with it, or ice cream you might gain some weight. As for me, I use mine to make cheese and ricotta and I make a lot of yogurt, but I have lost weight, mostly from all the goat chasing that I do.  I also spend an awful lot of my food budget on goat food and other things for my goats so I don't have a lot of money left over for my own food.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 21, 2012)

As long as you don't eat too much extra, you should be fine. If you normally eat 1lb of cheese a week and then go to 2lbs when you make your own, then, of course, you'll add some. But for me, I used it in my Cheerios every morning, in my coffee, and I made ice cream and fudge occasionally. Didn't gain an ounce. Then again I have a very active job and all the farm chores, so that may have helped keep it off.

Moderation is the key!


----------



## sawfish99 (Mar 21, 2012)

In the fall when we had unlimited milk supply, I was drinking about 1.5 quarts a day and didn't gain any weight.  I find that training for triathlons pretty much lets me eat anything without gaining weight.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2012)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> In the fall when we had unlimited milk supply, I was drinking about 1.5 quarts a day and didn't gain any weight.  I find that training for triathlons pretty much lets me eat anything without gaining weight.


Yeah, rub it in.  lol  

I pretty sure I just gained two pounds from reading this thread.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> sawfish99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RTG, you and me are alike in that respect.  I *look* at fattening pictures and my body automatically makes a pound of fat deposits in on my gut and tells it to stay there for all eternity come hell or high water.


----------



## sbrandewie (Mar 10, 2016)

This was all so entertaining for me to read. I came here with the same question as the original poster and received much more than anticipated. Haha. Thank you all for that.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 17, 2016)

sbrandewie said:


> This was all so entertaining for me to read. I came here with the same question as the original poster and received much more than anticipated. Haha. Thank you all for that.


I actually read an article years ago about how many people who switched from low or fat free store dairy to whole raw dairy and lost weight. The assumption was the body metabolizes and uses the raw much better than altered milk. Makes sense to me. Of coarse, I have no idea where that was.


----------

